# Utah archery mule deer hunt...



## deeker (Sep 12, 2010)

So far has been e x h a u s t i n g !!!

My son hit a good sized 4x4 about 24" wide....at 0650hrs.....good hit left lung.
So far....we have trailed him up one very steep mountian side. A medium sized blood trail. No buck yet, needed a break. After tracking him since 0800hrs until 1340hrs....we needed a real break...

We will be back up there a bit later in the day, with people glassing the area for us and hopefully find him.


----------



## tree md (Sep 12, 2010)

Good deal! Good luck to your son!


----------



## deeker (Sep 12, 2010)

My sons and I will be back there soon with the help of about half a dozen friends. To spot and help us track. 

I have lost 2 deer in my life, it bothers me to this day that happend. One when I was 16 with a rifle and one with a bow, that we found the next day in 100 degree heat.

We are all experienced trackers....for what that is worth....

Kevin


----------



## sbhooper (Sep 13, 2010)

If he hit one lung, the deer should be there. If it was a white-tail, I would not be so sure as I have seen them take terrible punishment from bow and rifle and get away. An elk hit in one lung will go for miles.


----------



## deeker (Sep 13, 2010)

So far we have been unable to find the buck, and we are still looking.


----------



## sbhooper (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe he hit him behind the lungs. Did he find the arrow? A good whiff will tell you if he hit guts.


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 14, 2010)

hope you find him. remember animals almost always go in circles to throw of followers.look for water sources,injured animals will go straight for or close to a water source. good luck.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 15, 2010)

Come on Deek, Were ready for some awesome elk pics.


----------



## deeker (Sep 15, 2010)

I only have two more days for the archery elk (regular season) and until the mid of December for the mule deer in a couple of limited areas.

So far, I have not done too good.

The 29th of this month I can hunt mule deer with a muzzle loader.

October I can hunt them with a rifle.

I will get the mule deer buck and at least one cow elk. 

Or lose my man card.

We have been unable to find the 4x4 buck my son arrowed last saturday, most of the past week has been spent looking for him.

Kevin


----------



## sbhooper (Sep 16, 2010)

Good job. You have spent a lot more time looking for him than I would have. The bottom line is that you made an attempt and coyotes have to eat too! Go fill some tags, it happens!!


----------



## deeker (Sep 16, 2010)

sbhooper said:


> Good job. You have spent a lot more time looking for him than I would have. The bottom line is that you made an attempt and coyotes have to eat too! Go fill some tags, it happens!!



The only animal I would deliberately NOT kill instantly would be a wolf....and then I would follow the SSS rule. Shoot, shovel and shut up.

I have tremendous respect for all of Gods creatures, except the wolf.

We spent more time today looking....he is either dead or not fatally wounded.

Yote food is good....


----------



## deeker (Oct 16, 2010)

Here are a couple of wyoming bucks from friday's ( October 15th ) hunt.

My cousin has been chasing these bucks since late August.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 16, 2010)

deeker said:


> Here are a couple of wyoming bucks from friday's ( October 15th ) hunt.
> 
> My cousin has been chasing these bucks since late August.



Sure get big there:jawdrop:


----------



## deeker (Oct 21, 2010)

Update, the local CO video taped what is believed to be the buck my son shot in september.

Aside from a scar/bald spot...seems alive and well. If it is the same one. 

Rifle deer season opens here on the 23 of October....we will find out then. I hope. We can shoot the cow elk during that season too, if the chance arises.

Hopefully pics to follow. This year it is only a five day rifle season. I hate that.


----------



## tree md (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck Deek!


----------

